
Color Psychology In Creative Design - merttol
http://www.merttol.com/articles/web/color-psychology-in-creative-design.html
======
DanielStraight
So what is the psychological effect of unreadable contrast between text and
background?

~~~
kevinm
I guess you're blind or wearing black glasses. Focus on the content. I can
read very well.

